# AMD Ryzen 5 3600



## bssunilreddy (Nov 27, 2021)

Product Name: AMD Ryzen 5 3600
Expected Price: Rs 14000
Shipping charges: Included
Manufacturer page URL:
Description if any: Ryzen 3rd gen
Reason for Sale: Upgraded to Ryzen 5 5600X
Product condition: 9 out of 10
Purchase Date: 30-Sep-2019
Remaining Warranty period: 11 months remaining
Warranty available in: India
Invoice Available: Yes


Enter these basic information about yourself
Shipping from: Hyderabad
Shipping to: All over India, Local buyer,
Preferred courier: Shiprocket
Payment options: Cash, bank transfer, Gpay, Phone Pay etc


----------



## quicky008 (Nov 27, 2021)

price is pretty good.


----------



## chetansha (Nov 27, 2021)

Interested if price is negotiable


----------



## bssunilreddy (Nov 27, 2021)

chetansha said:


> Interested if price is negotiable


13k shipped for processor alone and 14k shipped for both cpu and Prism cooler

Sent from my SM-M317F using Tapatalk


----------



## bssunilreddy (Nov 29, 2021)

BUMP

Sent from my SM-M317F using Tapatalk


----------



## bssunilreddy (Dec 10, 2021)

Sold outside this forum
MODS please close this thread.


----------

